# Regulador lm350/350k



## nemesaiko (Ene 13, 2007)

bueno saludos a todos, bueno lo que pienso hacer es diseñar una fuente de 3 amperios de 24 voltios es que la fuente que tengo es de 12v a 2A y lo estaba trabajando con un regulador de lm317 y todo va bien pero ahora deseo hacer un fuente como lo dije anteriormente de mas amperaje y voltaje , estube consultando con unos compañeros del foro y me sujirieron que haga unas modificaciones a mi fuente que tenia que cambiar los diodos por unos de 3A, los que eleji fueron 1N5408 si no mal me equivoco y un condensador electrolitico de 3300uF/50V y enves dEL LM317 EL LM350K, pero mi duda es que cuando fui a comprarlo me dieron que  precio del regulador lm350k era muy caro bueno para mi si    y no me esperaba tal cosa bueno despues me dijeron que tenian otro regulador que era el lm350T y su tipo de encapsulado era TO-220 y  del LM350K es TO-3(tipo chapa), lo que quiero saber si van a trabajar iguales o cueles son sus diferencias por el tipo de encapsulado ya que vi su datasheet y parecen tener las mismas caracteristicas que estoy buscando, que es un regulador de 1.2 a 33v de 3A.mE GUSTARIA SABER SI LOS CAMBIOS ESTAN BIEN Y ME DESPEJEN LA DUDA CON EL REGULAOR LM350K es que el precio que tienen los dos son muy diferentes para q tengan una idea el LM350T encapsulado TO-220 cuesta la mitad de precio que el LM350K encapsulado TO-3.

SALUDOS AL FORO


----------



## JV (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola nemesaiko, la diferencia del encapsulado se aprecia en la disipacion de potencia, en tu caso el TO-3 es mas simple de disipar que el TO-220.

Saludos....


----------



## apertao (Feb 23, 2007)

nemesaiko, como bien dice JV la diferencia es que uno trabaja hasta 10 amperios y el otro hasta 3 de ahi que el encapsulado sea diferente,y el precio, claro.


----------



## Irak (Nov 29, 2007)

hey me gustaria que me ayudaran ha decidir que tipo de encapsulado o mejor dicho que modelos son los adecuados para una fuente de 5volts fijos de 3 a 5 amperios. a lo que tengo en mente se ke son encapsulados del tipo TO-3, o no se como vean, que me recomendarian, hechenme la mano, se los agradecere.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2007)

Estas hablando de reguladores integrados o una fuente con componentes discretos ?


El LM338 te da hasta 5A es encapsulado TO-3 
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/nationalsemiconductor/DS009060.PDF


Si buscas algo con componentes discretos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola.

La diferencia está en los vatios, el LM350K (TO-3) es de 30W, y LM350T (TO-220) es de 25W.
Como ya te lo ha mencinado  JV, lo de la disipación de calor. 

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Irak (Nov 29, 2007)

Estoy hablando de unos reguladores integrados,   lo que quiero es que me den un voltaje de salida de 5 V que pueda ser de 3 - 5 Ampers no importa cual de los dos. me gustaria saber que modelos son los adecuados, porque pregunto en las tiendas y me dicen que no saben y lo que me muestran son puros L7812, que yo sepa esos son para 1 amperio y no me sirven.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 30, 2007)

El LM350K es un regulador ajustable a 3 amperes.


Y *el LM323 es de 5 Volts fijos a 3 amperes*.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 30, 2007)

El LM350K es un regulador ajustable a 3 amperes.


Y el LM323 es de 5 Volts fijos a 3 amperes.


----------



## Irak (Nov 30, 2007)

bueno con eso salgo mas de dudas, gracias , solo una pregunta ke me dices de un lm338k.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 30, 2007)

Irak dijo:
			
		

> bueno con eso salgo mas de dudas, gracias , solo una pregunta ke me dices de un lm338k.



Ese está mejor, pues es de Voltaje ajustable y a 5 Amperes. Y lo puedes hacer fijo a 5 volts.

De esta forma:


----------



## jona (Nov 30, 2007)

hola
bueno irak, los reguladores 78xx, pero de version 3 ampere, son dificiles de conseguir por no decirte imposible, a menos que vayas a proveedores grandes.
muy comunmente se usa un regulador 7812 por ejemplo que solo soporta un ampere, y con transistores de paso, se le puede sacar hasta 15 ampere tranquilamente, claro ahora depende de que tipo de transistor uses para deribar esa corriente a la salida.
esos reguladores 78xx de 3 ampere, y el lm 338k, 350k, son muy caros, tan caros que ni siquiera conviene armar algo con eso, por que estan viniendo muy truchos e ineficientes, como para perder 10 dolares, en eso.
saludos


----------



## Irak (Nov 30, 2007)

"zais" gracias por el diagrama eso es lo que hare porke es el unico ke tienen de todos los ke pregunte, ha tambien gracias a ti JONA tienes mucha razon son muy dificiles de conseguir y ademas son muy caros vere ke ago con los demas creo ke lo hare con transistores asi como dices. 

muchas gracais a los dos, esto me servira de mucho.


----------



## JV (Nov 30, 2007)

De la misma forma que jona coloco en paralelo LM317 en su ya famosa fuente, se pueden colocar 78xx en paralelo, yo he usado tres 7808 para alimentar una impresora de 2A con picos de 4A sin problemas.

Saludos..


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

JV, me podes dibujar como sería la conexión en paralelo de 2 o más 78xx?
Te lo agradezco!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola.

Irak, mira este circuito, tal vez te sirva de idea, para lo que buscas.

Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 1, 2007)

Amigos todos del hilo, denle un vistazo al siguiente link, a ver si algo de eso les sirve.

Recuerden que: "BUENO, BONITO, BARATO", ¡¡¡ No hay !

http://www.linear.com/pc/categoryProducts.jsp

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## fazeroval (Dic 27, 2010)

A ver si alguien me responde porque estoy hecho un lío. He adquireido un IP350K con el encapsulado TO-3. El problema es que no entiendo como debo montarlo. Miro los esquemas y veo una pata de entrada, una de ajuste y una de salida, pero el IP350K sólo tiene 2. Me mosquea porque en los esquema que estoy viendo la conexión no la indica a una de las patillas, ¿dónde lo he de conectar?

Gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 27, 2010)

fazeroval dijo:


> A ver si alguien me responde porque estoy hecho un lío. He adquireido un IP350K con el encapsulado TO-3. El problema es que no entiendo como debo montarlo. Miro los esquemas y veo una pata de entrada, una de ajuste y una de salida, pero el IP350K sólo tiene 2. Me mosquea porque en los esquema que estoy viendo la conexión no la indica a una de las patillas, ¿dónde lo he de conectar?
> 
> Gracias.




La tercera pata o pin que te falta, es la carcasa metalica que recubre al IC.

Tienes que sujetar el cable de conexion en uno de los dos orificios que tiene el componente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2010)

Además del dato que te pasó @pipa09 recuerda que la carcasa del integrado *tiene la tensión de salida*, así que debes aislarla del disipador o aislar todo el disipador, en caso contrario espera un bonito cortocircuito.


----------



## ThinkingMono (May 1, 2016)

Buenas noches

Veo que todos conocen muy bien los integrados reguladores en potencia, así que les comentaré una inquietud que tengo al respecto con el LM323K, resulta que este integrado me brinda 5V y hasta 3 A en su salida, pero he leído por ahí, que se puede agregar una resistencia a GND y aumentar un poco el voltaje de salida (hasta 7.5V, eso entiendo), ¿Es posible hacer eso? ¿Cuál sería el valor máximo de la resistencia que puedo agregar? Necesito elevar el voltaje de salida a 5.8 V para alimentar una cámara IP sin usar el adaptador de corriente (Dado que los 5.3V que me ofrece el integrado, parece no ser suficiente para que la cámara encienda del todo)


----------



## electronicajuli (May 5, 2016)

buenos días yo te recomiendo personalmente que utilices 3 lm317T que son muy baratos, tienen protector contra corto circuito, con los 3 puestos en paralelo te da hasta 4.5A. a mi en argentina 3 lm317T me costaron 4 dolares algo asi como 60 pesos argentinos...

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI

buenos días yo te recomiendo personalmente que utilices 3 lm317T que son muy baratos, tienen protector contra corto circuito, con los 3 puestos en paralelo te da hasta 4.5A. a mi en argentina 3 lm317T me costaron 4 dolares algo asi como 60 pesos argentinos...

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2016)

También tenes los LM350 que entregan 3A


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2016)

hola.


Usa 78T05 es de 3A.

 



Iq = 5mA (aprox.)


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ThinkingMono (May 5, 2016)

Buenas noches a todos

Les agradezco su respuesta, de hecho consideré cada uno de las respuestas que me brindaron, ya estaba resignado a comprar el LM350K (Regulador Ajustable)como dice Pancdaba, pero afortunadamente encontré un circuito similar al que menciona Elaficionado, pero el que empleé me permite configurar la ganancia hasta 12 V por medio de un Opamp Lm358. Lo que hice fue establecer un voltaje de referencia en la entrada no inversora del amplificador usando un zener de 4.7 V, una retro-alimentación al pin inversor a través de un divisor de voltaje (una resistencia fija y un trimer) el cua,l por medio de su variación, permite poner mayor o menor corriente en la salida del operacional y por lo tanto, en la base de un transistor NPN Tip31C, para que este genere una caída de tensión determinada entre colector - emisor y así se origine la tensión de salida deseada a un máximo de tres amperios (A grandes rasgos).
Adjunto el Circuito que usé.


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2016)

Hola.

Te sugiero que coloques un circuito limitador de corriente, para que tengas protección contra corto circuitos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ThinkingMono (May 6, 2016)

Disculpa elaficionado, en qué parte debería agregar el circuito limitador de corriente?...


----------



## elaficionado (May 6, 2016)

Hola.

No tomes en cuenta los valores, ni los transistores, sólo están como referencia.
Puse una configuración Darlington, porque no creo que el operacional maneje suficiente corriente, para que, con un solo transistor llegue a 5A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 25, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes y Feliz Navidad!!! para todos.

Quería preguntar, ¿a que hace referencia la sigla IQ que observo en la hoja de datos de los reguladores de tensión 78XX?



elaficionado dijo:


> Iq = 5mA (aprox.)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 25, 2018)

Es la corriente estatica del regulador, es decir, la corriente que consumen sus propios circuitos internos con el regulador sin carga.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2018)

Es la Quiescent current= seria corriente de inactividad, o corriente de reposo, el dato es útil cuando se coloca un transistor para aumentar la corriente de salida, o para aumentar la tensión de salida del mismo.
Si hay muchos sirve para saber el consumo que tienen todos en conjunto


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 25, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> es útil cuando se coloca un transistor para aumentar la corriente de salida



Exactamente ese es mi objetivo. 
Aquí no encuentro reguladores de tensión de bajo diferencial entre la entrada y salida. Entonces quiero reciclar los 1117-33 que tengo para tirar para arriba en placas en desuso, y necesito calcular el resistor a agregar.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2018)

Busca reguladores LDO para eso
Por ejemplo el L78Lxx


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 25, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> para aumentar la tensión de salida del mismo.



Cometí un error en mi mensaje anterior. Lo que queria citar era esta frase de panda.

Entonces para calcular el resistor... R =  V salida - V reg / 5

¿Es correcto ese calculo?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 26, 2018)

PD. El resistor lo conecto entre tierra y el pin 2 del regulador. No emplearia dos resistores.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

Si te fijas aquí puse data sobre lo que necesitas Fuentes de alimentación serie modular, consideraciones de diseño, discretas y con CI dedicado
Si queres aumentar su nivel de salida como dice en esos post tenes dos opciones o un zener ente la pata dos y masa o dos resistencias como estan en los dibujos.


----------

